

Review my startup: Speechable.com - rsgalloway
http://speechable.com
Speechable™ is a free photo service that lets you easily upload and add speech bubbles to your photos and share them with friends via email or on Facebook®, MySpace®, Orkut, blogs, and message boards.
======
stevenwei
You've got a little too much advertising on there, and it looks a bit
unprofessional to me.

1) Instead of squeezing your content between two vertical ad banners, move all
your advertising to the right side, and put your content on the left. Putting
all of your content between two giant banners gives me the impression that you
don't care about your content, and you're more interested in pushing your ads.

2) I would probably ditch the Comic Sans for a cleaner looking font, but
that's just me.

3) I would move your content higher 'above the fold', and clearly delineate
when it starts. For example, the current top image is 'Message from Jellied
Awful'. It looks a bit weird cause of all the extra whitespace in the image
itself, and I can't tell if it is supposed to the part of the page, or if it
is user submitted content. Putting a border around it might help.

~~~
rsgalloway
Thanks for the feedback, I think those are some good suggestions. I admit ad
placement is not something I'm good at. I'll continue to work on the layout a
bit.

~~~
rsgalloway
done.

